# Letter to the Admiral



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Dear Sir,
I just wanted to drop you a line and say that I've learned a lot in boob camp and am anxious to get into the field and apply what I've learned. Here is a picture of some of the supplies I'm going to use on my first assignment, "Operation Flat Tire".

I should have all the supplies I need very soon and hope not to disappoint.

Respectfully,
Sam


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Good on ya!!! Cant wait till recon comes back with a damage analysis... Major Woody.. OUT!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

That is an intimidating gathering of supply stuff you got there!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Bahh...Beware the BONC!! :rotfl:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Very good Sailor!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

this should be good. I am excited to see the target destroyed.. :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Good on ya!!! Cant wait till recon comes back with a damage analysis... Major Woody.. OUT!


Major Woody? Is he the bottom boy for the "Rear" admiral?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm...just got done reading Generation Kill. Great book btw...but the marines did mention that they never trusted the Air Force to hit their target :lol: In one example, they missed a *** by about a mile on their first shot :rotfl:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

And I never trusted a Marine to be able to count to 10 :lol:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

CRider said:


> Hmmm...just got done reading Generation Kill. Great book btw...but the marines did mention that they never trusted the Air Force to hit their target :lol: In one example, they missed a *** by about a mile on their first shot :rotfl:


Even if the target is missed by a mile, it still won't matter.

BUHA HA H AH A


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to miss all the fun while im on vacation. Then again, I could come back and start a "Cuban Missile Crisis" since I am going to Mexico


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice B52 pic one of my FAV. However they are in the USAF so no Admirals allowed.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

markk96 said:


> Nice B52 pic one of my FAV. However they are in the USAF so no Admirals allowed.


Nice catch! It should read "Letter to the General." Sorry Sam, you got


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

the Major!! :lol:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

markk96 said:


> Nice B52 pic one of my FAV. However they are in the USAF so no Admirals allowed.


Wrong answer pal, Operation Flat Tire is a joint service endeavor and I chose the B-52 as the delivery vehicle of choice. I could go with an A-Bomb attack, or the carpet bombs. Only time will tell.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sam said:


> markk96 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice B52 pic one of my FAV. However they are in the USAF so no Admirals allowed.
> ...


Membership benefits of the BOOB!!!!! :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

As a former B52 Crewdog as I was, I can tell you we would never joint anything with the Navy. We leave that to the Marines, they like to snuggle with the cute little Navy guys. 

I know how to jam a B52, so it would never find St. Louis anyway.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This is gonna be fun to watch.......... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BLIP!!!!!!!

WHooosh................

*BLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

